# Road’s End Eerie Manor Haunted House 2021



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Better late than never. Pics from our 2021 display. Everything was very well received and that coupled with perfect weather and an appreciative crowd made for a fantastic Halloween! Mark’s hearse was a perfect centerpiece and the rear projection worked flawlessly. The mausoleum made its second appearance and some new details were added to include a great scare from one of the skeleton wing walls. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some of the files are showing as too large to upload.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

More


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

More


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A few more


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This made a lovely ending to my day. So much to look at and drool over


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My absolute favorite small haunt - it never disappoints.

All gorgeous, and I particularly like the two brick framed wall niches with partial skeletons and what looks like Spanish moss in them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> This made a lovely ending to my day. So much to look at and drool over


Thanks HR! Very much appreciated! I think I go back and look at these at least once a week!



RoxyBlue said:


> My absolute favorite small haunt - it never disappoints.
> 
> All gorgeous, and I particularly like the two brick framed wall niches with partial skeletons and what looks like Spanish moss in them.


Thanks Roxy! The wing wall upgrades were Mark's idea and they really dressed up the facade. The skeleton torso on the right had a bar attached to the back and was activated by an actor behind the wall. When guests were standing close by he would push the torso forward and at the same time blow into an Aztec death whistle. Scared the crap out of them! The detail on these was amazing and even without the scare they really added to the creepiness of the whole scene.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I always look forward to the pictures of the haunt that you and Mark build and it keeps getting better. I was thinking that the skeletons in the walls on the side if they move it would scare the crap out of everyone and glad that it was done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

stick said:


> I always look forward to the pictures of the haunt that you and Mark build and it keeps getting better. I was thinking that the skeletons in the walls on the side if they move it would scare the crap out of everyone and glad that it was done.


Thanks stick! The skeleton scare was really fun. Got some great reactions. We may use it again this year but for anyone who visited last year they'll suspect the scare will be there so we may have to tweak things.We're going to keep pretty much the same layout this year, no really big builds, just some tweaking to the mausoleum and the guest interaction, likely swappng the projection out for a live actor.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Absoutley amazing, awesome job guys! The level of detail on the masoleum is incredible, and the projection effect in the hearse is pretty cool.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Really cool! Great props, I love the Hearse.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! I logged on this site to steal ideas. No need for me to look any further. Y'all's haunt; especially the attention to detail; is amazing! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks CC! You’re welcome to any and all! Let me know if you have any questions! Good to hear from you!


----------

